# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  الفيروس جولد  للبيع

## GSM-AYA

_بوكس الفيروس جولد مع 40 كابل  للبيع 
للعلم غير مفعل _

----------


## rachid 2007

كم تمنها اخي

----------


## zorkal1982

pack activé ????

----------


## mohamed73

> pack activé ????

 pack activé 
1.2.3.6

----------


## jaredthami

أفضل تشتريها جديدة التفعيل سيقام اكتر من الجديدة

----------

